# Outer Hebrides



## ajb1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am off to The Gambia tomorrow - by plane not van!!!!
I am also off to The Outer Hebrides in May/June. I know this is a well covered topic but anything you can offer in the way of advice would be great - ferries/midges/ campsites/how long do we need in the islands etc???
Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been to a lot of the islands. Presume you are aware of the Cal Mac hopscotch tickets? If your going to do a few islands then thats the way to go. Dont know about campsites as we didnt really use them as wilding in the islands is much better and dead easy.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Best to get Hop Scotch ticket, start at Oban, the sail out through the Sound of Mull is spectacular, to Barra. Then work your way up the Islands to Stornoway and get ferry back to Ullapool. I would only book for Oban To Barra as you just turn up for the smaller more frequant inter island ferries.

Not much open on Harris & Lewis on a Sunday.

There are a few campsites but most people wild camp, some fantastic locations.


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

Agree with what has been said get a hopscotch ticket saves a lot of time and trouble. Visit a tourist office on the islands and get a copy oft he recently printed list of chem points!There are not many! Fill up at oban with fuel as island prices make your eyes water! 
There are very few campsites but plenty of places to wild camp. Again the tourist offices can sometimes help with this. look for car parks scattered around they sometimes have toilets and water tap for refill putposes. Try some of the local produce particularly blackpudding its delish!


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Andy,

I guess you will be too busy to open this before returning from Gambia - safe journey anyway 

....... when you return have a look at these two threads which contain relevant stuff

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-109786-.html

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-105870-.html

worth reading through both

Happy travels

Dave


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I think you need a lifetime for the Outer Hebs!

My view would be to slow down and enjoy. Just go to one island and go back again and again for the others.

Also try to buy as many of your provisions on the islands as it is a poor economy and tourism is a lifeline for the people who live there.

Just my view
Julie


----------

